# Breeding Question



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

just a random question , but what are the chances for 5 rbp breeding? how long would it take? another thing is i got these badboys since they where bout .5 inches, now there around 3.5 inches.im 99% sure that their family/siblings, would siblings breed with each other?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

you pretty much have a long way to go, they have to be like 8"-10" before they breed. And you don't even know if they are male or female yet.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

pantast1c said:


> you pretty much have a long way to go, they have to be like 8"-10" before they breed. And you don't even know if they are male or female yet.


 no dude 5-7 in is considered sexually mature just look in the breeding section


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding 
that doesnt answer my questions, does it matter to piranhas that they mite be mateing with there own siblings?


----------

